# Wut ur name means to you



## juggernaut911 (Dec 10, 2006)

I dont think there is one of these yet so I'll start it...

juggernaut911:
juggernaut - favorite X-men character
911 - sounds corny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





u can break it down like that.
so basically, explain ur name...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2006)

. (end of sentence)
Tupac
also
known
as
Makaveli
(no period because the sentence isn't finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## zone97 (Dec 10, 2006)

ZoNE97

Back in 1997 I founded a hacking group called ZoNE, Which has been abolished for some time, but I just keep this as a nick as out of respect.


----------



## X-Gamer (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a gamer and my real name have the letter x, simple as that.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 10, 2006)

Ashura - What some fans called a palette glitched Sonic in Sonic 2. I don't care either way why they called it that but I liked the name and started to use it as my own. And also have been asked if I'm a gurl many times. Not the best name choice apparently. 

Zero - Number of reasons. Main one was someone else had the name on efnet often when I started using it so I had to add something. Fond memories of the original batch of Megaman X games before they were totally butchered.

Side Note. I use Zro more commonly due to the 9 character limited names on EFNet and originally requested AshuraZro for a name change here a long time ago. Whoever changed it figured I meant for Zro to be Zero. Whatever, I'm wasn't that picky and I'm still not. Was more for getting some CAPS!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2006)

*[M]artin:*

^ Is actually my real name in real life (fo' reals, yo!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[M] - Just looks cooler then a regular old "M"

* My name means warrior and one with warrior-like qualities... 

so... 

yeah...


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 10, 2006)

"I am a part of the part that at first was all,
part of the darkness that gave birth to light,
that supercilious light which now disputes with Mother Night
her ancient rank and space, and yet can not succeed;
no matter how it struggles, it sticks to matter
and can't get free."

-Mephistopheles


----------



## iMij (Dec 10, 2006)

opps


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 10, 2006)

Edit: Above post is my little brother.. hahaha.. I don't know what he's doing.. posted by accident.. Good first post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I see cats.. I say "Hello, Kitty."
So thats where my name comes from.
lol
^-^


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> "I am a part of the part that at first was all,
> part of the darkness that gave birth to light,
> that supercilious light which now disputes with Mother Night
> her ancient rank and space, and yet can not succeed;
> ...



"Why this is hell, nor am I out of it. Think'st thou that I, who saw the face of God, And tasted the eternal joys of heaven, Am not tormented with ten thousand hells, In being deprived of everlasting bliss?"


----------



## SaiZou (Dec 10, 2006)

Saizou

ITs my favorite character in anime and hes funny looking lol


----------



## rice151 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ohh, I want to play too!!!

Lets see...
Rice, since I'm Asian and I wanted a tag that screams Asianness and yea its good to eat!

151...The number of Original Pokemon!!!!!! J/k
Bacardi 151


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 10, 2006)

Nintendofreak.. Pretty much speaks for itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use to be known in High School as that, cause i collect old Nintendo systems and whatnot


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Dec 10, 2006)

Wrath Of God - it's what you incur if you get me angry at you... j/k

Originally came from IRC, wanted to be named God, but t'was taken.... so Wrath Of God sounds cool


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2006)

"Veho" was derived from two different sources. 

In the (good?) old days of arcade gaming, you could only have three-letter signatures on high-score charts. I used to sign in as "WAX". One day, a friend of mine bought a calculator with an alphanumeric screen and phonebook function. The screen was pretty basic, and the letters were pretty ugly, and you had to actually know what the thing was displaying to be able to read what the thing was displaying. "Wax" was a problem, because "X" looked like "H", and "W" didn't look like anything much, so one day somebody flipping through the phonebook read the name out as "Vaeh". The nickname lingered for a while, and then faded away. And there it would have ended, were it not for the second circumstance. 

My real name is Vedran, and foreigners usually couldn't pronounce it, so I had to make a sort of non-phonetic, English-spelled version, which would be easier to pronounce, so I came up with "Veh-drun". This reached the ears of the friend with the calculator, who decided that it was my destiny to be known as "Veh". The "O" got attached somehow  later on, and Veho I stayed.


----------



## MaHe (Dec 10, 2006)

It's quite simple. I was using a different nickname for every thing back in the day when I received the Internet connection (dial-up, yay!). Though when I started using the forums, I decided I need an universal nickname. To think something up fast, I just took the initials of my name and surname, Matjaz He*****. Now, I doubt anyone on these forums (except people of Slavic origins, eg. Veho or tisti or Bruce ...) could pronounce my nickname or even my full name. My is translated Matthew to English (though we have three version of Matthew here - Matija, Matic and Matjaz) and is pronounced something like mutt-yush. My surname (as I heard) means a violin player in Hungarian (or so I've heard), therefore, my name could be translated to Matthew Fiddler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing deeper than that


----------



## dice (Dec 10, 2006)

uhhm....


----------



## OrR (Dec 10, 2006)

My real name is *Or*twin *R*e_gel ("_" added to kick Google in the nuts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I don't remember when or why I started shortening it like this... It's nice for highscore tables but I don't think that was the original cause... I probably just thought it was cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still love it and use it everywhere. An advantage is that you can't really find it with Google. Imagine someone I know in real life found this forum.


----------



## Jax (Dec 10, 2006)

Mine is just another way to say my last name: Jacques.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 10, 2006)

*waits for HugeCock to chime in*


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 10 2006 said:


> *waits for HugeCock to chime in*


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmmm

Well I guess I can play

1) Duh I am a 6 foot chicken who likes to play video games.....

2) I was that kid in the mid 80's who thought it was funny to erase my friends save files especially on games like "the Original Zelda". So my peers would be like...."Dude don't invite him over he is a HUGE cock...."

3) My real name is Hugh G. Cawk

4)  I'm a tile layer who gets sloppy and usually leaves an excess of caulk around the tiles

5) Once again going back to IRC it was a name I used on there mainly to hide...till one day I envisioned my sig and fell in love with the handle ever since


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2006)

FAST6191
Count round FAST on your fingers F=6 A=1.... (stricty T should be 10 I know but 8 char limits being imposed in various places caused it to get shortened), no special relevance to FAST though.


----------



## bollocks (Dec 10, 2006)

i'm named after testicles. deep, i know.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm "named" after a Dead Kennedys song that takes the pee out of the whole Rambo/Stallone thing.

It came about 'cos I was just getting into playing "America's Army" and I was looking for a nick for that game. I was just going to be Rambozo, but then  it quickly dawned on me that I wasn't very good at it, so I adopted the clown bit on for good measure.

You can hear the song on the album "Bedtime for Democracy", if you're at all curious.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 10, 2006)

Well mines is just... me.... myself... and... i....   lol
it's also in a beyonce song and other stuff, haha


----------



## Taras (Dec 10, 2006)

Taras Bulba by Gogol


----------



## Shtroodle (Dec 10, 2006)

This is just one of my many nicknames although none of them were ever any good. It came to me (sort of) while I was in a pub with my friends. I got carried away and started spitting out fictive names for all those "kewl" music DJ's across the globe. You know, like "DJ Force" and "DJ Swoosh" and all of a sudden, "DJ Shtroodle" was born. The word itself stands for a pie here in CZ, but the way I spell it seemed funny and cute to many of my friends - especially girls


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 10, 2006)

A long long time ago in the years of purple GBXemu and 10-year-old me on 56k I was known as pikadude because I was so cool. But then being the huge Sonic fanboy that I was I found out who the fuck Shadow The Hedgehog was and I was like "HOLY ALDKLAS HE IS TEH COOLNESS!" so I used the name Shadow everywhere until one day I couldn't use it because it had already been taken :'( So I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then eventually I figured I'd add XP to the end because I'd just recently got Windows XP at the time. 

That's my story


----------



## TPi (Dec 10, 2006)

i am the tpi (Time_Pie --> TimePie --> TPi) i forget, but i think it was amptor told me that underscores weren't "the cool thing to do", so i ditched that, and then a few weeks/months later i shortened it again so it'd be easier to type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also hugecock, you're in canada now?


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, a few years ago, I tried to sign up to the NoUK forums as Mario128 (you've go to love vapourware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but the name was taken. So the first thing to pop into my head is what you see before you now


----------



## kingeightsix (Dec 10, 2006)

well, 'kingeightsix' isn't really my favourite username.

i'm normally known as 'prodigee' aka 'prodigee86' due to my asianavenue.com webpages (i used to design them for my friends & i was extremely innovative & good at it). i used 'vietProdigee' (vietnamese prodigy) because prodigy meant someone born with a natural skill and/or talent. i seemed to have that coz i never went to school to learn all that but now i'm not so sure... i haven't been sharpening my skills & i've gone completely rusty.

ANYHOW, i used 'kingeightsix' on these forums because atm, i was using my nickname from what my workers would call me over the phone. "king, i need...", so i figured it would be ok to use 'king86'... but then that was ALWAYS being used & played out so i extended it to 'kingeightsix' when my little cousin started using '5eight' in wc3. i like how the 'eight' looks instead of the '8'.

oh, why 86/eightsix? that's the year i was born in & i'm extremely proud of that because it's the year of the tiger... tigers have a lot of pride (kind of a bad thing).

there you have it... i'm a king in real life... & i was born in the eightsix.

if you ever catch prodigee around, say hi!


----------



## Julee (Dec 10, 2006)

'tis my name.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 10, 2006)

gibberish


----------



## megatron_lives (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a huge Transfan amongst other things. Anyone who knows 'bout Transformers knows that megatron was "destroyed" and became Galvatron.

But the evil that is megatron still survives!!!

so, Megatron_lives!!!

Sad isn't, thought it was cool about 8 yrs ago when I was 16 - ohh well it just kinda stuck

Anyway, any other Transfans out there?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(megatron_lives @ Dec 10 2006 said:


> Anyway, any other Transfans out there?



I'm not a transsexual fan, but yeah, I like transformers!!


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 11, 2006)

Well...I had GameJesus before it got changed.

i picked that because everyone calls me jesus because for confirmation for church for those not familiar you have to pick a name to represent you in their manipulative world. So being the smartass that i am asked if i could use Jesus they approved and have been feeling my wrath ever since. Game was added because this is a site derived abotu games and it sounds cool.

Syne was a squad/clan in another game i used to play (Continuum) and it sounded badass so i chose it. ^^
My other alias are BlackCobra, Demonic, Frost.Bite, Necrosis, DarkWolf, and others.


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 11, 2006)

Mucuna (_Stizolobium aterrimum_ Piper & Tracy) is a popular name of a plant of Leguminosae family.

When I was a freshman in the biology college, there was having  a project to control the "Capim-Colonião" (_Panicum maximum_ Jacq. var. _maximum_), a tropical grass that can grow even 1-2 inches per day, using the Mucuna. The capim-colonião gets dry in the summer and the risky of combustion is high (every year happened), and it is extremely resistent, but the mucuna "suffocates" it and as it acumulates a lot of water, there is no risky of fire.

Anyway, as a freshman I had to plant mucunas all over the university (a huge, huge field). One of the freshmen was going to be chosen the "Mucuna Fresh" (_Homostizolobium freshmus_), guess who was it?

Yeah, they put me in a hole, covered with earth by the shoulders (I was standing, the hole was about 5 feet deep) and I have to raise and grow with the sun light. Well, let's pass by some unpleasent facts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we can say that my nickname became *Mucuna*.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Dec 11, 2006)

5uck3rpunch:  (sucker punch) n. Slang. An unexpected punch or blow.

Doesn't really mean anything to me other than it's the New Jersey attitude that I used to have when I was younger.  

Thankfully, I have grown a lot & I'm more mature now.  Now, sucker punch might be a metaphor for all of the hard times that have been thrown my way in my adult life (like my parents passing away).


----------



## halljames (Dec 11, 2006)

Halljames As in my surname is Hall, and my first name is James.  Totally original, but mainly so I would never forget what my login was


----------



## Mortenga (Dec 11, 2006)

Georgeo_

My name is george lol


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 11, 2006)

Georgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeor
eorge
orgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorge
rgeorge

it just goes on and on...


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2006)

Always reminds me of a book by Ursula LeGuin, where the main character was called George Or, but they called him Geor Geor   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor Geor......


----------



## AppleJuice (Dec 11, 2006)

ten or eleven years ago when i first connected to IRC, I was drinking apple juice - exciting huh.


----------



## WildCard (Dec 11, 2006)

12 years ago my brother had a good ol' Goldstar 3DO (which rocked btw), and there was a game called Shock Wave where you were the pilot of a futuristic fighter jet.  "Wildcard" was the callsign given to you.  I liked the game and loved the name.


----------



## megatron_lives (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> juggernaut911Â 	Posted Yesterday, 07:36 PM
> Â
> QUOTE(megatron_lives @ Dec 10 2006, 11:29 AM)
> Anyway, any other Transfans out there?
> ...



yeah, that's cleaver humour * sarcasm


----------



## jaguares (Dec 11, 2006)

I use my favorite band since no one has taken it and have kept it ever since for all forums


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(megatron_lives @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muahahaha!!


----------



## Shiatama (Dec 11, 2006)

Shiatama

Shi + atama

comes from japanese : Shi = die , death
atama = skull

so Shiatama = Deathskull


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 11, 2006)

I chose this name when I was three (it's a miracle I remember XD). I used to have a ton of nightmares and I kinda invented a fictional character to like "help me out", whose name was Rayor and surname was DragonFall. I guess my age is my excuse for that, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Even though it worked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways the name stuck. As I grew older that fictional character became my alter ego and now suprisingly every time something important happens to me a new meaning grows on it. There's a long list of meanings but to point out a few.. The DragonFall part: a few years ago there used to be a bully that would use my friends and pissed us all off, and one day when that person slapped me I basically lost control and left the bully barely concious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Also some people (I guess the people that really know me) tend to tell me that I am a strong person, but that all the shit that happened me has hurt me, hence fallen dragon -> DragonFall. For the Rayor part I can say that the word rayo means thunder bolt/lightning in spanish. The name is a cryptic way of describing myself: the good, bad and  uglyness of it all.

To be honest, I don't know if it's a cool name, but I don't think I would change it for anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

RDF


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 12, 2006)

You know, I forget why.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> You know, I forget why.


*imagines someone climbing down a rope only to find out that they dont have "enough rope".  And there were no survivors*


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 17, 2006)

pika=pikachu
dude=every other word I say
1006=Oct. 6 (my b-day)

I was making my first online account for anything ever (it was neopets), I was 6 (hence the pika),
even back then dude was my word, and pikadude was taken


----------



## BvG (Dec 17, 2006)

Just my normal name


----------



## ugly_rose (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Shiatama @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> Shiatama
> 
> Shi + atama
> 
> ...



Shiatama = Deathskull in _Jinglish_ then..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you think "Zugaikotsu" sounds more badass though? 

Also, don't forget the anime/comics Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan  (Club-to-Death Angel Dokuro-chan (Dokuro which also means skull))

I love the quote: "It is known for its wildly gory yet exaggerated comedic violence and sexual innuendo."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokusatsu_Tenshi_Dokuro-chan

P.S. If you're a minor, don't watch Dokuro


----------



## Shinji (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> Just my normal name


Your signature explains it better


----------



## Kliviwiki (Dec 17, 2006)

I was trying to create a name similar to Vivi, from Final Fantasy IX, and that came up.


----------



## BvG (Dec 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Dec 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Just my normal name
> ...



Haha. I once visited a Zelda forum and used the same signature. One of the other members just couldn't believe jaLINK was my real name


----------



## Shiatama (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Shiatama @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Shiatama
> ...




thanks for the tip i will think about it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but shiatama sounds cool


----------



## santakuroosu (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Shiatama @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> thanks for the tip i will think about itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to nitpick, but isn't "atama" just "head"?
Atamakotsu (bone head) would be skull, IIRC.


----------

